Ask HN: What IoT operating systems are popular by enterprise app dev, not maker - archerda
======
archerda
I'm just trying to determine the most used linux distro....to clarify. My
ideal response would be something that showed me all devices and their
associated OS for example, by which I could then know which is preferred.

------
archerda
Particularly interested in understanding what's being asked for on "IoT
Gateways" (router like devices with wired and wireless connections to sensors
and devices along with backhaul capabilities of ethernet to cellular)

~~~
ramtatatam
None of those "IoT operating systems" you mentioned is capable to talk to
sensors on their own. You have to develop your stuff on top.

------
ramtatatam
Define "IoT operating system"

~~~
archerda
Linux distro: e.g., Yocto, Wind River Linux, Snappy, Fedora

~~~
ramtatatam
Well, from that perspective anything can be perceived as IoT operating system.
Arch Linux could too, or Gentoo, or Debian. Ubilinux for Edison is Debian-
based.

Wind River is (more or less) a paid version of Yocto, prepared for chain of
trust and secure boot. Intel invested a lot in it and I would guess it will
get more attention in time.

